
Which font to use and why? - koehr
For a text centric website (like a blog), which font would you use and why?
======
Jaruzel
Unless you are expecting a lot of high profile traffic and need to have an A1
level of design, just stick to a built-in websafe font. It will keep your
render times fast, and it's less hassle to maintain.

------
dizzystar
I use whatever the default font is on my personal blog [0]. I use Foundation
CSS, and I'm not entirely sure what font that is, or if it is even altered
from the default browser font.

Why?

\-- I don't think that any font will enhance the content and concepts I write
about.

\-- I don't think anyone will pay attention unless it is bad. As I'm not a
designer and I don't have the sophistication to know what the best choice is.
I'm led to believe that some fonts are better than others, but I really don't
know why and I don't feel like researching this.

\-- I doubt anyone really cares that much, so why slow my site down or have a
flash of unrendered text, which will both be negatively noticed, for no
reason?

\-- I consider myself a minimalist, and I prefer to present online presence in
that way.

[0] coderedux.com

------
Sc0ttPatter
I think good look: Font Lato or Open Sans.

